# Bidding Outlet Mall



## MattELD (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm bidding an outlet mall and could use some help with pricing. I usually do my estimates by the inch, using 3 inch increments. The lot is 5.75 acres with minimal curbs and/or obstacles. It is a pretty open lot with straight runs and plenty of areas to stage the snow.
There are some walks and stairs, but a lot is covered by overhangs.
I figured staring at 1-4 inches at $1470 and going up $500 every 3 inches.
9 tons of rock salt at $95 a ton.
Does this sound ok or ridiculous?
Any advice is appreciated.

Matt


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I can plow 1 acre an hour. You charge $255 per hour? how many hrs for walks? increase per 3 inches is probly good. not bad money for plowing. I cant even buy rock salt at $95 a ton let alone spread, store and prepay for it. and 1.56 tons of salt per acre is way high. are you gonna bill 9 tons and put down 3? that will make your salt app profitable but its a way to common shady practice


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

where did you come up with 9 tons?


----------



## MattELD (Oct 20, 2008)

That price includes shoveling walks, figuring 16 manhours to do walks, stairs, garbage enclosures and loading docks. As far as salt, we use 50/50 mix, not straight rock salt, I messed up. I have no real way to determine how much salt will be used for this site, since it will be the biggest site I've bidded on. 9 tons was figured by driving up and down the parking lot, at salting speed and imagining how many times I would have to refill the hopper. Is there a rate at which salt is apllied per acre, like x amount per x acres? That would be a big help.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Along with what Snowman said.......$255 Per hour. That seems like a crazy low amount of money to me. I know what I do plowing driveways, and its many many times that. I would think you need atleast $1000 an hour, and you certaintly arent doing that place with one pick up truck either. You are going to need some steel on the ground.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

MattELD;610131 said:


> I figured staring at 1-4 inches at $1470 and going up $500 every 3 inches.
> 9 tons of rock salt at $95 a ton.
> Does this sound ok or ridiculous?
> 
> Matt


 Without seeing any pictures, and assuming theres not any really long runs, i'd say you're right on. I would go up more than $500 per 3 inches though, 3 inches make a big difference on a property of that size. If there are long runs possibly a monthly retainer for a machine to sit there?



MattELD;611116 said:


> Is there a rate at which salt is apllied per acre, like x amount per x acres? That would be a big help.


search for it on here, you'll find a varying degree of opinions, i base my quotes on 800 lbs per acre, but thats going to depend on the typical precip you get there.



Gicon;611142 said:


> Along with what Snowman said.......$255 Per hour. That seems like a crazy low amount of money to me. I know what I do plowing driveways, and its many many times that. I would think you need atleast $1000 an hour, and you certaintly arent doing that place with one pick up truck either. You are going to need some steel on the ground.


Thats just crazy talk. I know around here and i would have to assume anywhere else you would get laughed out of the door with a price like that. We do all commercial, and some multi family residentials. most of our commercials are 1 acre or more, a truck can plow an acre an hour roughly. even our highest price highest priority furthest away properties arent at $255 an hour, let alone $1,000


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Gicon;611142 said:


> Along with what Snowman said.......$255 Per hour. That seems like a crazy low amount of money to me. I know what I do plowing driveways, and its many many times that. I would think you need atleast $1000 an hour, and you certaintly arent doing that place with one pick up truck either. You are going to need some steel on the ground.


So you make $1000/hour with your pickup, please tell me what I've been doing wrong for all these years.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea im obviously off base with that $1000 an hour on commercial plowing. My bad. $250 per hour just sounded low to me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Gicon;611227 said:


> Yea im obviously off base with that $1000 an hour on commercial plowing. My bad. $250 per hour just sounded low to me.


So your saying you average 1k/hour for both your trucks doing residential. So let's say you get $40 /driveway, you'd hve to do a driveway every 2.4 minutes to get 1k/hour and then you'd have to have a minimun of 150 driveways/truck to have a 3 hour route. Not trying to be an a%$ but if you want to throw numbers around, please explain how you got there.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm running some numbers through my head here, 13 trucks, 2 loaders, 3 skidsteers, 1k an hour,  someone better alert the guy who posted earlier "is there any money to be made"


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Matt, 
in my opinion your numbers seem viable although with salting(i know your using 50/50). keep in mind your better suited to watch the temperature throughout the storm, you may need to treat after every 3" inches or so. As to the amount of treated sand; you could get away with 600lbs.per acre; JMO


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW this is kind of funny $1000 per hour real funny LOL

IMO i would probably be in the same ball park as you quoted Matt. But in my area that project would probably go for $1000 per push
Id probably plan on 3 yards of salt per app.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;611517 said:


> WOW this is kind of funny $1000 per hour real funny LOL.


Really I thought 1k/hour was the going rate for a pickup.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Gicon;611639 said:


> Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.


Then please explain, you've probably shoveled more snow then I've plowed, so I want some insight on how to make the big bucks.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Gicon;611639 said:


> Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.


WOW thats funny My 5 year old kid said she would bet you $1,000,000,000,000,000,00.00 that you cannot!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Superior L & L;611655 said:


> WOW thats funny My 5 year old kid said she would bet you $1,000,000,000,000,000,00.00 that you cannot!


Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

JD Dave;611650 said:


> Then please explain, you've probably shoveled more snow then I've plowed, so I want some insight on how to make the big bucks.


If I thought you were serious, I would have no problem spending time with you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Gicon;611660 said:


> If I thought you were serious, I would have no problem spending time with you.


I'm not joking, how many drives can you plow in an hour?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

JD Dave;611666 said:


> I'm not joking, how many drives can you plow in an hour?


No, you are joking. Its okay. I know what I am capable of. I dont need people on PlowSite to belive me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Gicon;611692 said:


> No, you are joking. Its okay. I know what I am capable of. I dont need people on PlowSite to belive me.


Fine you got me but why can't you just tell me how many drives you can plow in an hour? If you have 7 trucks that means your making 7k/hour and if you do great, I'm just having trouble beleiving you.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

JD Dave;611703 said:


> I'm just having trouble beleiving you.


Me Too......


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;611703 said:


> Fine you got me but why can't you just tell me how many drives you can plow in an hour? If you have 7 trucks that means your making 7k/hour and if you do great, I'm just having trouble beleiving you.


What you dont bring in $7,000.00 per night per truck !!!!! Must just be me and this guy LOL


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Gicon;611639 said:


> Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.


What are you making an hour for the skidsteers and loaders? After reading this post I realized I must be one of the "lowballers" I'm changing the way i bid jobs now and i'm thinking that a skidsteer should be about $1750 an hour and probably about $2300 for a loader? this sound about right?


----------



## MattELD (Oct 20, 2008)

Besides all of this nonsense about $1,000 per hour, thanks to thouse who are willing to offer some insight. After all, this is a community, right, not recess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like the troll was busy last night. 

Gicon is obviously full of it, between this and the sub pay thread. 

Or maybe he uses his private jet to melt the snow off all his drives. Hope it's less than 4 years old and still under warranty. 

How big of a plow do you mount on a jet? 7.5'? 8'? 

Why don't you get realistic and actually start helping people Gicon? Between these lies and the lies you tell selling trucks, you have a serious problem.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

JD Dave;611232 said:


> So your saying you average 1k/hour for both your trucks doing residential. So let's say you get $40 /driveway, you'd hve to do a driveway every 2.4 minutes to get 1k/hour and then you'd have to have a minimun of 150 driveways/truck to have a 3 hour route. Not trying to be an a%$ but if you want to throw numbers around, please explain how you got there.


wouldn't you say it that it gets to the point that it would be physically impossible to do this much work that fast?! Iam with JD, can only do so much work in so much time, hense making so much money per hr.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Farm Boss;612389 said:


> wouldn't you say it that it gets to the point that it would be physically impossible to do this much work that fast?! Iam with JD, can only do so much work in so much time, hense making so much money per hr.


Yup, that's why I stated he's trolling.

IMO, the only way you can come close to $1K per hour is salting. But when you throw in washing, servicing, maintaining, travel time, even that's unlikely.

Remember, this is the same guy who has his own jet with pilot at age 24, new trucks never break down and various other sundry BS.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Gicon;611639 said:


> Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.


Hey!

we have all made small grammatical errors before right..

He got the decimal point in the wrong spot that's all.. Shheese.......

I should read,
"I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $10.00 per hour."

It's an honest mistake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;612434 said:


> Hey!
> 
> we have all made small grammatical errors before right..
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh, now I see. (where's that slapping the forehead smiley?)


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

and i thought i was doing good last season on the per/hour. Everyone i talked to said i was doing good.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

$1,000/hr ??? He must have NO2 on his trucks. If I take all My equipment and add up what I charge out hourly it's half that. I guess I'm doing something really wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;613614 said:


> $1,000/hr ??? He must have NO2 on his trucks. If I take all My equipment and add up what I charge out hourly it's half that. I guess I'm doing something really wrong.


Nah, he's from Mass, they're all more than they think over there.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Gicon;611639 said:


> Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.





Gicon;611692 said:


> No, you are joking. Its okay. I know what I am capable of. I dont need people on PlowSite to belive me.


I think you do need people to believe you. Your problem is your claims are outrageous and attainable only in fantasy land. Though you are an entertaining chap.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

TCLA;615365 said:


> I think you do need people to believe you. Your problem is your claims are outrageous and attainable only in fantasy land. Though you are an entertaining chap.


I want to plow in fantasy land if they pay $1,000.00 per hour. Plus I 'll take some subs and pay them $650.00per hour LOL


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Its nice how the guy disappeared! I don't see how you could do a drive in under 5-6 mins, even if they're all within 1/4 mile of eachother.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Mark Oomkes-I agree, salting is the only way to come close. Even then it is half that less materials, fuel, labor, maintenance, equipment purchase costs, etc. If you can go out and average $200-300 salting less salt costs, people accuse you of gouging. Whatever the kid (or possibly grown man) Gicon wants us to hear is fine. just so long as he realizes it is one of the biggest fish stories ever told. Let me tell you how to make $500 per hour mowing lawns. You can buy this 33" deck rear engine knock off mower at the big box stores and . . .keep fishing buddy!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hickslawns;616938 said:


> Mark Oomkes-I agree, salting is the only way to come close. Even then it is half that less materials, fuel, labor, maintenance, equipment purchase costs, etc. If you can go out and average $200-300 salting less salt costs, people accuse you of gouging. Whatever the kid (or possibly grown man) Gicon wants us to hear is fine. just so long as he realizes it is one of the biggest fish stories ever told. Let me tell you how to make $500 per hour mowing lawns. You can buy this 33" deck rear engine knock off mower at the big box stores and . . .keep fishing buddy!


The guy just yaps and yaps and doesn't answer a simple question, how many drives can he do in an hour. He won't answer the question because he knows he's full of it and himself. Get a life is what I say.


----------



## jsmith99 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gicon;611639 said:


> Its funny how all you can do is laugh about the truth. Ill bet you $50,000 I can show you every time sheet from every storm proving $1000 per hour.


Damn. $1,000 per hour with a single truck? Why do I think this is 4 trucks combined, and based on a very high rate in an expensive town? Oh wait, to top it off he has probably has NO insurance to speak of! no comp that's for sure!

So prove us all wrong My Gicon...show us your "time sheets" and while you at it, how about an insurance certificate to prove you're legit!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow, my former buddy sure has made a laughingstock of himself. 

Must be they've read the thread about the truck with no oil pan. Too bad they missed the one where he tried telling a true friend that he was supposedly ripping people off with the price he is asking for a cherry truck\plow setup.


----------

